# Help with healthy/low sugar glaze icing recipe- need tonight



## 3.14_Opal (Aug 27, 2006)

I really want to make this cake for my dd first birthday and we're getting all the ingredients tonight. I'm not making this recipe, but I want the cake to look like this- it's going to be the center piece (we're having a small sit down celebration of life dinner with both sets of grandparents, not a regular b-day party). Here is the cake...

http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jh...&rsc=ns2006_r6

I'm going to make a healthier cake (thanks to the wonderful recipes on this site), but need a better recipe for the glaze icing. Please help with ideas! All the recipes I have call for a TON of (powdered) sugar! I'll add coloring to give it an orange color.

Here's what we're having for dinner, which is why I want a pumpkin type cake... http://www.marthastewart.com/page.jh...t284&navLevel= (but we will sub meatless for the sausage).

If anyone can help with a good recipe, you all can, so please help me out!!


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

Icing really is just sugar with something to make it creamy. You could do a buttercream frosting which would be less sugar than a fondant. But if you want frosting you'll need to use sugar.


----------



## 3.14_Opal (Aug 27, 2006)

Yeah, I kinda thought that too, but you never know... Thanks for the help


----------



## lisalou (May 20, 2005)

The other thing is you could just use less of it. Rather than frosting the whole cake, frost the top. You could do whipped cream for frosting and then you just add sugar to taste which is going to be less than fondant or buttercream, significantly less. You could probably whip cream cheese and add sugar to taste too. Or top with a no sugar added jam.


----------



## Panserbjorne (Sep 17, 2003)

I make a glaze that is coconut oil, shredded coconut, agave (or honey) OJ and a pinch of salt. It's sweet and buttery! ANother variation is to add maple syrup instead if agave and vanilla in place of OJ. Different, but still sweet. THe "frosting" will harden as it cools, so spread it immediately onto a cool cake. You can refrigerate it if you want it to become harder (after it's on the cake!)


----------



## Adasmommy (Feb 26, 2005)

I often whip up some cream and add honey for a delicious healthy frosting. Maple syrup or other sweetener ought to work too. Last cake I made frosting out of sour cream and honey--







(this was not as thick as I planned but ended up looking fine and tasting great).

I figure you find something the right consistency (that's not, you know, mayo) then add the flavor you want and the sweetener you approve of. Cocoa powder or vanilla could be added to either of those, for example, and I bet pp's coconut oil makes a yummy base too!

I'm not sure what to do for glazes though, that tend to be powder sugar thickened!


----------

